
We should have an email for each website - simple-login
https://simplelogin.io/blog/an-email-for-each-website/
======
LinuxBender
I have done this for a couple decades and it works great. I have been able to
confront businesses that have either sold or leaked or otherwise mishandled my
information. They never admit to selling my info (this may change with recent
laws), but it sends a message that their behavior will be seen. It is also a
great way to nullify the source of spam that makes it past the regex filters.
(S25R methodolgy)

~~~
simple-login
True. As soon as we start receiving spams on an email address, we would know
immediately which website has sold our email address.

